# Our new Burstner



## Snapster (Nov 17, 2018)

This is our new van, 4 weeks old now and we got home on Monday after covering 2025 miles on its first outing touring and visiting family in England and Wales
These pics were taken just before we got home. It really wasn’t as clean as it looks




I’ll post some interior pics later


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 17, 2018)

Great looking van and a good brand.


----------



## Snapster (Nov 17, 2018)

So, as promised, a few pics of the interior, and a quick write up as requested from The Laird.
Van is a Burstner Harmony Line TD736 Limited Edition. It is being introduced in the UK shortly. Its a 4 berth and has the optional electric drop down bed over the lounge, the side facing sofas convert to two forward facing travel seats with proper 3 point belts. Gas locker contains 2 x 11 kg refillable bottles with auto changeover and Crash Protection System. Rear island bed ( queen size ) has 5 zone memory foam mattress as does the drop down bed, both are incredibly comfortable. 
We chose not to have an oven fitted ( we’ll just have to eat out more) but there is a 3 burner hob. Toilet and shower can be closed off from the rest of the van and bedroom giving you a large bathroom and plenty of room around the toilet.
The floor is classed as a Thermofloor and heated. There are two interfloor storage compartments, one of which is heated, the other stores the ladder for the electric bed.
Water tank is inside and 120 litres, both the water filler and EHU point are in the same location behind a locker door, there are blinds and flyscreens on all windows and roof lights and a sliding flyscreen on the extra wide door with electric step. Heating is by a Truma Combi 6 with remote control via a smartphone. 
Garage access is from both sides, you can have the option of being able to raise the bed, but we would rather have the headroom and easy bed access, the garage is plenty roomy enough for us, we had a bike rack fitted that we take two cheap bikes on.
We also had a 5 metre awning fitted as well as the ambient lighting option and an auto satellite system with 19” tv. I replaced the single ( French) satellite receiver with an add on LCD panel that gives access to 15 satellites.
We did ponder about the engine power output and plumped for the more economical manual 6 speed 130. It’s more powerful than our older Euro 5 Peugeot 2.2 engine and over 2000 miles, we averaged just over 27 mpg.  

So, what’s it like to drive and live in? 
We love it.
We picked the van up on Friday 12th Oct. Mileage was 91km. We had a very comprehensive handover, mileage was zeroed and I drove it home. 
Saturday we loaded it up and Sunday we set off from central Brittany to Calais. Over the next 3 and a half weeks, we visited family in Kent, Suffolk, the Midlands and Wales then drove to the New Forest before heading back to Folkestone and home, a trip of around 2025 miles.
The van performed faultlessly, bit of a change from our Autosleeper that had bathroom fittings falling off on our first night away. The ride was smooth, engine pulled well, the layout is perfect, shower is brilliant, there is plenty of room to move around, the heating is excellent with 10 hot air outlets ( 2 in the garage) and we were very cosy in very cold weather we had while we were in Warwickshire and Broadway.
So, why did we buy a Burstner? We looked at loads of vans over about 6 months. I had it in my mind that I wanted a Hymer, but nothing seemed to have the layout we wanted and I was disappointed with the interiors in general and didn’t want dark wood. Even though we wanted an A Class, all the A Class vans we saw had an awful lot of wasted space in the cab.
We first looked at Burstners at Becks in Great Yarmouth and had our hearts set on the Lyseo TD744 or 745. When we got back to France, we found a Burstner dealer and they had a new Limited Edition Lyseo Harmony Line TD 736 which we thought had a much better layout. It was also substantially cheaper than similar vans in the UK. So we bought it and had a few extras added.
We haven’t found any negative points yet.


----------



## The laird (Nov 17, 2018)

Snapster said:


> So, as promised, a few pics of the interior, and a quick write up as requested from The Laird.
> Van is a Burstner Harmony Line TD736 Limited Edition. It is being introduced in the UK shortly. Its a 4 berth and has the optional electric drop down bed over the lounge, the side facing sofas convert to two forward facing travel seats with proper 3 point belts. Gas locker contains 2 x 11 kg refillable bottles with auto changeover and Crash Protection System. Rear island bed ( queen size ) has 5 zone memory foam mattress as does the drop down bed, both are incredibly comfortable.
> We chose not to have an oven fitted ( we’ll just have to eat out more) but there is a 3 burner hob. Toilet and shower can be closed off from the rest of the van and bedroom giving you a large bathroom and plenty of room around the toilet.
> The floor is classed as a Thermofloor and heated. There are two interfloor storage compartments, one of which is heated, the other stores the ladder for the electric bed.
> ...



Thank you very much for your prompt  response the wife and myself are very well impressed with your purchase ,we have a hymer B544i and have been looking for months and months,next year we are defo buying another van ,preowned or pre registered ,as new or nearly .twice we just about bought but once we got time to cool off we both thought nah not what we really wanted ,it’s funny when you are in a dealer or show you think this is it,but go away have a cuppa or sleepover night and size it up .
Many thanks again for your time and hope you have many happy times in your new van 
Regards Gordon


----------



## The laird (Nov 17, 2018)

runnach said:


> Trailer tent idea now binned, Gordon?



The way it’s going it’ll be a tarp


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2018)

Snapster said:


> This is our new van, 4 weeks old now and we got home on Monday after covering 2025 miles on its first outing touring and visiting family in England and Wales
> These pics were taken just before we got home. It really wasn’t as clean as it looks
> 
> View attachment 68470View attachment 68469
> ...



Health to wear,looks fab.


----------

